# Waterless shampoo?



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi everyone Does anyone have good recommendations for waterless shampoo that actually cleanses and also doesn't dry out the skin? My dog HATES the bathtub

oops didnt mean to add the photos here soor, dont know how to remove it! haha


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I like Earthbath. He's a cutie!


----------

